

Pirate Party of Switzerland lands its first mayorship - peterwwillis
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/enterprise/3400129/pirate-party-lands-its-first-mayorship/

======
paulhauggis
"While the Pirate Party is often associated with copyright and Internet
issues"

I wonder why this is. Maybe because they're called the "pirate party"?

I find it odd that so many people are behind a party that blatantly takes away
the rights of other hard-working people in the name of "freedom".

